# Extraction de données d'une sauvegarde iCloud



## ghislaindj (25 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Après un récent vol d'iPhone, ma femme vient de passer sur un iPhone 16Go au lieu d'un 64Go. Et c'est le moment où elle s'est rendue compte que sa phototèque n'était pas sur iCloud, elle avait simplement des sauvegardes complètes sur iCloud.

Malheureusement elle n'arrive pas à terminer la restauration de la sauvegarde iCloud car pas assez de place sur son téléphone.

D'où ma question : avez un logiciel / une technique à recommander pour pouvoir extraire des données d'une sauvegarde iCloud complète du téléphone et récupérer les photos ?


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
Si la photothèque iCloud n'était pas activée sur l'iPhone, elle ne sera pas contenue dans la sauvegarde iCloud... CQFD
Si la sauvegarde a été faite via iTunes, seules les photos déjà stockées dans le nuage, telles que celles de Mon flux de photos ou de la photothèque iCloud seront présentes.
2 types de sauvegardes : iCloud ou iTunes


----------

